# any pics of mantids?



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

hi,
just looking to see the variety of mantids out there (espicallly ghosts i'd love to see some photos of them if theres any pleasee) still not 100% sure on whats my favourite however i do like ghosts:blush:


thank you: victory:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I've not got any good ones of my mantis, he isn't very photogenic, just like me. :lol2:

He should hopefully moult soon, well... Or die he's stopped eating, I'm hoping a moult. :lol2: Then he'll have his adult wings and I'll be able to send you a pic if you like?


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

please do that will be great:2thumb:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

My congo green having her first mealworm...ran out of locust so she had a couple of these instead...she seemed to like them  Had one in each arm at one point alternating between them : victory:

Excuse the mark on the netting, she laid on ooth up there and its marked it :bash:


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

Try going through the Mantid forums. They have some great pic sections.. Been browsing them myself lately. May get myself a Mantid for a new years present


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

A couple of my Acontista multicolor, very cute little mantids


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

wow everyone has some cracking mantids... always heard about congo greeens what are they like, intresting? how many nypmhs do they have? 

how do you think they compare to a ghost?


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

Pic of one of mine! Still need to take some pics of my ghosts! They are cool tho! :2thumb:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

Goddamn i want a macro lense for my 350d  only just got the camera and i wanna spend spend spend


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

P.pinnapavonis adult male



















P. aeruginosa


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

^^BUD-WING^^
















^^GHOST^^
















^^VIOLIN^^


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

some mantis species i keep now and have had in the past

african lined









mega mantis









acanthrops sp









D.trigonadera









R.basalis









D.truncata









violin









texan unicorn

















ghost









orchid









budwing









zoolea









whalibergi









idolamantis









gemmatus









and my mantis tattoo


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow, some amazing mantis there i honestly do not know what to choose

are these okay for most speices (2nd instar)?
go to the end of thread were i improved the setup?
are they okay for most speices or just ghosts?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/614206-okay-what-do-i-need.html

thanks


----------



## Mark75 (Jan 21, 2007)

H majuscula









S lineola









Adult male H mem









Adult female H mem









H parviceps









C humeralis


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

*Funky Tattoo*

and my mantis tattoo
image[/QUOTE]


Funky tattoo, respect.
As for pics I had trouble picking which ones to post so done em all:blush:
Sorry for loads of pics, just can't help myself.

Have to admit this isn't mine but my mate Daz's (she passed about 3 weeks after this photo, ahhh)








A couple of Mio Mantis Adult fem
















Indian Flower Mantis Adult Fem
































Ghost mantis from L1-L2 to L5

































And finally My lady vert, adult fem Green Congo (Hoping to breed her as she's sexy)









































Adult fem-one sexy lady!








Hope I've not bored you for too long :lol2:
Thanks for your time Andy


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Asian green? (bought as adult with eyeburn)










Walbergi (?)




























gongloides


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Asian green? (bought as adult with eyeburn)
> 
> image
> 
> ...


10/10 for some great photos, the detail is brilliant....pat yourself on the back for me :notworthy:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The guy that runs the site in my sig is a bit of a mantid nut. Take a look.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

adult spiny flower mantis
sorry, pic dosen't want to show up


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

a more up to date pic of my ghost 










:2thumb:


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

can indian flower mantid fly? well?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Spencer95 said:


> can indian flower mantid fly? well?


its the males of most sp that fly, and they can fly realy well, females just flutter to the floor lol


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

how do you get them back then (sorry if this sounds stupid)


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Spencer95 said:


> how do you get them back then (sorry if this sounds stupid)


ummmmm just pick them up when they land


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

peterparker said:


> and my mantis tattoo
> image



Funky tattoo, respect.
As for pics I had trouble picking which ones to post so done em all:blush:
Sorry for loads of pics, just can't help myself.

Have to admit this isn't mine but my mate Daz's (she passed about 3 weeks after this photo, ahhh)
image
A couple of Mio Mantis Adult fem
image
image
Indian Flower Mantis Adult Fem
image
image
image
image
Ghost mantis from L1-L2 to L5
image
image
image

image
And finally My lady vert, adult fem Green Congo (Hoping to breed her as she's sexy)
image
image
image

image
image
Adult fem-one sexy lady!
image
Hope I've not bored you for too long :lol2:
Thanks for your time Andy [/QUOTE]

Can I just ask where that froggy in your siggy's from? It's in this borgore video - YouTube - Borgore - One Step Ahead -too.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

annabel said:


> Can I just ask where that froggy in your siggy's from? It's in this borgore video - YouTube - Borgore - One Step Ahead -too.


 
Hypnotoad - Futurama


YouTube - Hypno Toad


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Hypnotoad - Futurama
> 
> 
> YouTube - Hypno Toad


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

If I could send you some cheesy wotsits through the internet they'd be arriving with you just now.


----------



## melmel (May 20, 2008)

Here are some pics of our Female Ghost Mantis when we first got her up to now and her last shed - Ours turned out to be a greeny ghost and shes so lush and loves coming on our hands for walk abouts!





































phone pic sorry











After her last shed - now with wings








































I have just this morning received x2 spiny flower mantis' at L1 stage tiiiiny lil black things but will grow into a fantastic eye catching mantis!! I cannot wait for their colours to show but one of the more feisty breeds. Our ghost was the first one we got and def a friendly one!

Good luck with whatever mantis you go for!!


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

My spiny flower mantis


----------



## g7paf (Oct 16, 2010)

this one of my indian flowers she is L1 in the pic and has just gone L2 so will give it a few days for her next Pic


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

are there any differences in keeping indian flowers and ghosts?

what are the better speices to keep i think indian flowers are stunning but i like ghosts? are they very much the same?


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Spencer95 said:


> are there any differences in keeping indian flowers and ghosts?
> 
> what are the better speices to keep i think indian flowers are stunning but i like ghosts? are they very much the same?


They are both pretty easy to keep and both great to keep, the ghosts are a larger mantis and the indian flower is more colourful so take your pick lol 

female indian flower mantis









Ghost mantis








I personally prefer the looks of the ghost mantis but the Indian flower is more active so better to watch.

Adam


----------



## peterparker (Nov 11, 2010)

g7paf said:


> this one of my indian flowers she is L1 in the pic and has just gone L2 so will give it a few days for her next Pic
> image


Hey up I recognise that little lady, she looks really good old bean, nicely done with pic.





Spencer95 said:


> are there any differences in keeping indian flowers and ghosts?
> 
> what are the better speices to keep i think indian flowers are stunning but i like ghosts? are they very much the same?


As for Ghost over flower, I find flowers much more friendly, ghost tends to sit still when removing cover where the indians tend to run for your fingers and seems to enjoy the interaction more, even when ghost is out they seem less happy or more wary of what's going on.
care wise I keep them the same, crickets/moths/mealworms for diet and spraying tank every day, I've noticed the young nymphs will come down and drink from a damp tissue whereas adults seem to get all they need from their food, so if getting a nymph keep tissue damp, but be careful spraying water around a nymph, they are not overly strong whilst young and can get stuck in water droplets on the walls of their enclosure.
If asked to pick one over the other I couldn't, they both have different characters, if you want a more lively, friendly one I'd say Flower, if you want a weird, alien looking one then a ghost, either way they are both lovely, easy to keep mantids.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

here you go 
my new giant aisan mantis


----------



## Spencer95 (Feb 20, 2010)

Im looking for a congo green mantid (or african lined) and ghost if anyone knows if anyone sells them both please pm me! : victory:

(sorry if this kind or changed the subject of the thread)

Lovely giant asian.. and thanks peterparker that helped


----------

